

History Being Made: Mom Wants An iPhone - markbao
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/06/history-being-made-mom-wants-iphone.html

======
tortilla
When I showed my mom my iPhone last year, it was the first phone that she
could easily figure out how to make phone calls with. She also figured out how
to send email and listen to music, all within 15 minutes of using it for the
first time.

